# lost my profile settings



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

upgraded to 28.2 on Monday night, and linked the profiles on Tuesday night after I drove the car on Tuesday - my phone and card to my profile and my wife's phone and card to her profile.

she drove on weds and thurs with no issues [reported] and when I got in this morning the profile loaded from Easy Entry was my profile - score!

10 minutes into the drive I noticed that NoA was available for the route but not turned on - my profile has it on by default. pulled over and did a quick check of the settings. All the ones that I know are different from my wife's profile were still on her preferences.

steering was standard and not sport
automatic NoA turned on
speed setting was her +14 instead of my +1
lane change needed confirmation
lance change was mild and not standard
and so on...

I tried switching back and forth between profiles at the road side, but eventually gave up and set what I could remember. Dunno if I got it all right because lane changes are less aggressive and phantom/harsh braking has increased. those might be a 28.2-ism, but that is a different thread.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for the warning. I'm going to take photos of all my settings.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah, that occured to me about 30 seconds after I realized what had happened. Let my experience be to your benefit.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I noticed some of those settings weren't working on mine after switching from my wife/easy access. NoA and lane change stuff is stored per profile so if you switch between them and one of the profiles doesn't have them enabled they stay that way when you switch back. Annoying but I guess it's a safety thing about Autopilot.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

That is what I think I am seeing Trev, but if I switch to a profile how is is safer to have only some of the settings in the profile enacted? Suddenly the car is going to behave differently than I expect.


----------

